#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  > Αυθαίρετα >  > > >  >  > N.4178/13: Υπέρβαση ύψους τμήματος κτηρίου με τον Ν.4178/13

## kajoanna

σε οικοδομικη αδεια του 1996 βρισκω υπερβαση υψους σε ενα ισογειο κατα το ενα τμημα του,ητοι ενω τα σκαλια στην αδεια κατα το ενα τμημα ειναι 8 τα εκανε 5 και στο αλλο τμημα ενω στην αδεια ειναι 6 τα εκανε 9.Η αδεια εχει βγει με τιτλο ισογει οικοδομη με τμημα διοροφου.Τι γινεται στην περιπτωση αυτη?

----------


## Xάρης

Στο παράρτημα Α' του Ν.4178/13 τα γράφει αναλυτικά:"Το αυθαίρετο ύψος που δεν καλύπτεται από οικοδομική άδεια συγκρίνεται με το επιτρεπόμενο από τους όρους δόμησης ύψος που ισχύει για το ακίνητο (§2 του άρθρου 26).  
Σε περίπτωση αυθαίρετου ύψους τμήματος κτηρίου, ως βάση αναφοράς για τον υπολογισμό του ενιαίου ειδικού προστίμου, *λαμβάνεται η αντίστοιχη επιφάνεια του τμήματος του κτηρίου*. 

Στις περιπτώσεις υπέρβασης ύψους κτηρίου το οποίο εκ κατασκευής έχει κατανεμηθεί σε ορόφους, οι ιδιοκτήτες κάθε ορόφου είναι υπόχρεοι και αναφέρουν το τμήμα που τους αναλογεί. 

(1)  Αναγράφεται σε εκατοστά του μέτρου το αυθαίρετο ύψος που δεν καλύπτεται από οικοδομική άδεια."
Αν η υπέρβαση ύψους και στα δύο τμήματα είναι ίδια, δηλαδή είτε κάτω του 20% είτε άνω του 20%, τότε συμπληρώνεις ένα φύλλο καταγραφής. 
Αν είναι διαφορετική, τότε συμπληρώνεις δύο φύλλα καταγραφής προκειμένου να εφαρμόσεις τους διαφορετικούς συντελεστές, 1,2 και 1,4.

----------


## kajoanna

Σας ευχαριστω παρα πολυ για την βοηθεια σας!

----------


## Anna_R

> Στο παράρτημα Α' του Ν.4178/13 τα γράφει αναλυτικά:"Το αυθαίρετο ύψος που δεν καλύπτεται από οικοδομική άδεια συγκρίνεται με το επιτρεπόμενο από τους όρους δόμησης ύψος που ισχύει για το ακίνητο *(§2 του άρθρου 26)*.




*§2 του άρθρου 26:*
Τα πρόστιμα, τα οποία επιβάλλονται σε περίπτωση αυθαίρετων 
κατασκευών και για τα οποία είτε δεν έχει ασκηθεί διοικητική προσφυγή είτε 
έχει ασκηθεί και έχει απορριφθεί, αποστέλλονται εντός αποκλειστικής προθεσμίας 
δεκαπέντε ημερών από τους αρμόδιους υπαλλήλους της ΥΔΟΜ στην αρμόδια 
ΔΟΤ για βεβαίωση και είσπραξη.
........

Είναι σωστή η παραπομπή? Μήπως εννοούσαν §2 άρθρο 19?

----------


## Xάρης

Ναι, είναι λάθος. Προφανώς εννοούσαν το άρθρο 19.

----------


## GTS

Α) Εννοείται ότι αναφερόμαστε σε υπέρβαση ύψους *ισογείου τμήματος κτιρίου* και όχι σε υπέρβαση ύψους *ισογείου ορόφου κτιρίου*.

Β) Αρθρο 18, παρ.2

----------

